
Show HN: GUI for writing Elasticsearch queries - pwn3d
http://appbaseio.github.io/mirage/
======
happyslobro
GH link:
[https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage](https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage)

In case you would rather run this locally than grant access to your
elasticsearch.

~~~
sidi
Also, mirage goes well with
[https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu](https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu) for
performing CRUD operations on an Elasticsearch index.

------
Damin0u
Yet another separated tool. The Elasticsearch ecosystem is not going to became
simpler with ES 5 removing the "site" plugins and everyone doing their own
apps instead of building Kibana Apps (i.e. Cerebro, the new Kopf)...

~~~
sidi
Elasticsearch's plugin ecosystem has historically been fragmented. That's why
we make the plugin available in multiple ways (hosted app, chrome extension
and site plugin).

Links:

[1] Hosted app -
[http://appbaseio.github.io/mirage/](http://appbaseio.github.io/mirage/)

[2] Chrome extension -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mirage/dcnlpfmnpog...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mirage/dcnlpfmnpoggchflmdnkgiepijgljoka)

[3] Site Plugin for Elasticsearch v2.x - plugin install appbaseio/mirage

------
unclebucknasty
Is there anything like ES or Solr "templates" (maybe combined with libs) for
indexing and searching certain domains/verticals?

For instance, e-commerce is a common use case, but it seems that everyone must
roll their own faceting/query analyzers, stop words, synonyms, substitutions,
etc. in order to build a search engine that provides useful searches within
the context of a product catalog.

------
marklit
I'm a fan of writing out queries using SQL. Here's a handy plugin to do that
with Elasticsearch: [https://github.com/NLPchina/elasticsearch-
sql](https://github.com/NLPchina/elasticsearch-sql)

------
BHSPitMonkey
If you're looking to build some advanced user-facing Elasticsearch
functionality into your own webapp, SearchKit looks really nifty:
[http://www.searchkit.co/](http://www.searchkit.co/)

~~~
mnbbrown
It looks very cool. That said, When I looked a couple of weeks ago SearchKit
was not yet compatiable with React v15. It also manages its own state making
it slightly more challenging to integrate with anything like Redux.

[https://github.com/searchkit/searchkit/issues/188](https://github.com/searchkit/searchkit/issues/188)

------
pmontra
Better than kibana's but how those filter menus scale with a lot of possible
values? I saw autofilter fail in excel with really large sheets.

Step 2 would be a saner output representation, something more readable and
compact than JSON.

------
dajohnson89
Is there anything like this for Solr?

~~~
IndianAstronaut
There is a nice one built into the Solr admin UI. Solr cloud also has a decent
SQL interface as well.

------
jordache
does anyone actually prefer elastic to solr?

I find solr's API much more intuitive, and documentation and out of the box
toolset much more user friendly.

I suspect elastic is kept more obscure and difficult by design.

~~~
packetized
I agree with you wholeheartedly on the documentation, but having a full-
featured HTTP ReST API from the beginning has been a powerful driver for ES,
imho. Depending on your use case, this may or may not matter. Currently, I
use/admin both - ES for logs, Solr for actual full-text document search.

~~~
jordache
In our use cases, where the search experience is modeled after google in terms
of simplicity. There is simply no opportunity for end-user to configure a
complex search criteria.

------
elcapitan
Nice on first try, but this is just a subset of the query interface? Maybe I
didn't understand it correctly, but I couldn't find any more advanced options
like filters etc.?

~~~
sidi
This is our support roadmap -
[https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage#3-roadmap](https://github.com/appbaseio/mirage#3-roadmap).

We welcome contributions for more queries.

------
emirozer
I guess its a tad bit late ?

[https://github.com/elastic/sense](https://github.com/elastic/sense)

EDIT: I watched the complete demo, seems more smart than sense. (in terms of
query building)

~~~
donretag
Sense requires Kibana, which is another app to download and run. The original
version of Sense, which I still use, was a simple Chrome extension.

